# Buzzing sound when engine is in neutral



## dangerwildmike (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a 44 ton center cab Leigh Valley diesel, basic model, and it has a buzzing sound that's very loud and annoying and I was wondering how to get rid of such sound. I believe its a contact on the E-Unit that's causing the problem. 

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is it always buzzing or just when you put it in neutral to change direction?
These were kind of loud normally.


----------



## dangerwildmike (Oct 28, 2013)

Its more noticeable when in neutral. I can't really hear it when its in forward/reverse


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That buzz is normal.

Mine does it, it is quite loud.


----------



## dangerwildmike (Oct 28, 2013)

No possible way to fix it? At all? It ruins the "Horn on the siding" actions


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wait till someone else chimes in, maybe an electronic e unit would work?


----------



## dangerwildmike (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm assuming its just poor contact, I'm not sure. I'll be patient


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

dangerwildmike said:


> No possible way to fix it? At all? It ruins the "Horn on the siding" actions




You are hearing the 60 cycle buzz of the e unit.

There is a way to fix it. Convert your layout to DC. I did it with my 1033 transformers.

It is beyond the scope of the forum, I believe, to instruct you how to do it. You can also convert the loco to DC. Both techniques require a bridge rectifier.

One advantage is accessories which use a solenoid, will be quiet. However, accessories using the coil and drive washer, like the rotating beacon, won't work.

All of my knowlege comes from trial and error and a gent who sold me rectifiers at an inflated price. I suggest you buddy up with an EE.


----------



## dangerwildmike (Oct 28, 2013)

So trains don't run in DC as it is? Excuse my ignorance, I am trying to get into the wiring and repair aspect of the hobby.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

You can install a bridge rectifier inside the loco to convert the 60 Hz AC from the track to DC. You will also need to add a capacitor to smooth out the full wave rectified DC from the bridge. Then, you will also need to drop the DC voltage to a lower lever so you don't cook the coil in the E unit. If you don't know about RMS AC and rectified DC, you might need to educate youself before you do this project.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

servoguy said:


> You can install a bridge rectifier inside the loco to convert the 60 Hz AC from the track to DC. You will also need to add a capacitor to smooth out the full wave rectified DC from the bridge. Then, you will also need to drop the DC voltage to a lower lever so you don't cook the coil in the E unit. If you don't know about RMS AC and rectified DC, you might need to educate youself before you do this project.


Would an electronic e unit work?


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The buzz sound has been around over 75 years since the introduction of the e-unit. It's part of the charm of operating PW Lionel trains.

You can eliminate it with a bridge rectifier or replacing the mechanical e-unit with an electronic one. You can buy a Williams 44-toner for not too much these days. They are excellent copies of the Lionel PW design and use all electronic controls so no buzz.


----------



## dangerwildmike (Oct 28, 2013)

So is that the only way to stop a buzzing E-unit? I'd rather keep it A/C, I just want to stop the noise or quiet it down a lot


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can use an AC compatible electronic reverse unit, it won't make any sounds at all. A Dallee Model 400 ($44.95) board will control the AC motor and it's be quiet as a church-mouse.


----------



## dangerwildmike (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm starting to think if I am going to buy just the board I may as well buy a new 44 ton'er for 100 bucks that comes with the board, headlight, and horn. Hmmmmmm, debates man.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

44-toners equipped with electronic horn and bell for $75 and up at Trainworld. http://www.trainworldonline.com/catalog/williams/diesel-engines/44-tonner/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That seems to be the way to go.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How much do you want for the Lehigh Valley?

What kind of shape is it in?
Is it the #625 or #627?


----------

